# JL Complete SnapOn Set



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Like the AFX thread this is to get sets of cars posted in one spot so others can look over what cars come in that model. New people to this stuff should like this, and us old timers might learn something. JohnnyLightning, I hope to learn a lot.

Post a picture of your set of * AFX STYLE SNAP ON* Johnny Lightning cars. On slot chassis, or pullback. Missing one/two that are real hard to get that's ok, mention what you're missing. ONE set per post please. Set as in your Grand Nationals, Javelins, Chargers, Chevelles, etc. My Son and I bought bought all of these when they were marked for close out for 99 cents to $1.99. He has a crap load, I have a few odds and ends. I do have all but one I think. The white and orange Chevelle stocker. Am I missing any others?

FLASH


NO FLASH


I have a few extras....anyone wanna trade? I'd like to get the white and orange, or any other one I'm missing.



This is all I have Gents, it's up to you to keep this thread alive so everyone gets to see some of the JohnnyLightning snap on stuff out there. Please, share what you have with the rest of the gang.

Don't tell us what we missing ....... Show us.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

You mean to tell me no one has all the JL Javelins either.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

OOOPPSS! :freak:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Bubba 123 said:


> OOOPPSS! :freak:


What happen.....ya drop one? Thought I could smell something when I walked in......lol.

...... someone post the Javelins ......


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Heres the complete 5 car set of AW 2015 Mustangs. The torch red & the black cars are set only, The white pearl car is the i-wheels version & the dk.red & the silver are the packaged cars. Some of the best lookin cars AW did in a long time imho! Original chassis swapped out to Aurora Magnatraction with turbine rims. Front & rear axles and rims narrowed so they wouldn`t be sticking out of the wheelwells. I know, Its a personal problem! :wave:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Having acquired nearly all the JL pullbacks (there are a couple hard to find AFX Corvette release 1 variations I still need), I know the Chevelle model pictured had eight pullback versions (including a gold and silver), with an additional three variations, and only one slotcar version (original release 1). With the variations, that makes a total of 12 bodies.

I see you have 14 pictured, so you have more than I know exist. Are you sure none of them are Aurora? I would be interested in how many of the cars you show are pullbacks and which are slot cars.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Joe ...... PicturesManPictures

Vickers ...... JohnnyLightningManJohnnyLightning

Silver Chrome, Gold Chrome, or painted Chevelles?

If I had the white/orange that would be 8. Add a silver chrome or silver painted makes nine, and a different Gold makes 10. Plus slight variations these are starting to add up.

Would like to see all the 73 Chevelles you have.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

The mustangs ancestors were JL`s, Besides they`re better lookin than them chrome chevelles. BTW, It really bugged me that they sloped the rear deck too much on those cheby`s!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Those are JL molds.....had no idea. I don't bother with anything that comes from AW, and really no nothing about JL. I have AFX glasses on. That's why I said you guys have to keep this thread alive and fresh with new pictures.....I have no more cept for a "few" odds and ends.

I'm not familiar with the Cheb'y you speak of ...show me one.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Any one of those jl chevelles you have. Compare one to an original And look at the side view.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Does have a bend to it.....still better looking than most of the AFX style stuff AW does. One car I really like is the Studebaker Starliner. I should buy a couple of those.....


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

*javelins*

RjAFX
here are the javelins that I have, dont know if it is all of them.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

docsho said:


> RjAFX
> here are the javelins that I have, dont know if it is all of them.


Outstanding we have the bloody Javelins......


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

docsho said:


> RjAFX
> here are the javelins that I have, dont know if it is all of them.


That purple #5 prostocker looks like someones hybrid, I don`t recall ever having a prostocker with numbers on it. I do know that I made a bunch of oddball JL cars by switching out hoods & roofs! :wave:


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

vickers83 said:


> That purple #5 prostocker looks like someones hybrid, I don`t recall ever having a prostocker with numbers on it. I do know that I made a bunch of oddball JL cars by switching out hoods & roofs! :wave:


All the Javelins are original bodies from JL. The pull back chassis was swapped out for AFX chassis. The corvettes how ever I did change out some of them from coupes to roadsters and roadsters to coupes. I call them wantabees or should-of-beens


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

docsho said:


> All the Javelins are original bodies from JL. The pull back chassis was swapped out for AFX chassis. The corvettes how ever I did change out some of them from coupes to roadsters and roadsters to coupes. I call them wantabees or should-of-beens


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I to have a purple ProStock JL Javelin with numbers.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

those 2015 Mustangs are SWEET. never seen them before. where have i been?

--rick


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

ParkRNDL said:


> those 2015 Mustangs are SWEET. never seen them before. where have i been?
> 
> --rick


Rick ....... you have been in Park, now ya need to put that Hydromatic in Drive!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> Joe ...... PicturesManPictures
> 
> Silver Chrome, Gold Chrome, or painted Chevelles?
> 
> ...


I can't get the kind of picture you want because the cars are in the display case by release, not by model. So the Chevelles are spread out.

Here's the Chevelle breakdown if you are interested...some colors may be wrong (orange instead of red for example) as I am color blind and don't always get them right:

(2) Special Pullbacks:
Chrome Gold, Chrome Silver

(6) Release 1 Pullback (comes with both painted and unpainted hood locks):
Pink, Purple and Chrome Blue

(3) Release 2 Pullback:
Orange/White, Blue/Yellow, Red/Gold

(1) Release 1 Thunderjet:
White/Orange

That's 12 bodies. Your picture shows 14. Do some cars appear in both photos?

Joe


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The two top pictures are the same cars. One picture with flash and one without flash to show the colors. The third photo is spares I'd trade for cars I don't have......That makes 7 different cars I have.

Pull em out of the display and take a picture.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> The two top pictures are the same cars. One picture with flash and one without flash to show the colors. The third photo is spares I'd trade for cars I don't have......That makes 7 different cars I have.


The flash makes a huge difference. The third and sixth cars look completely different in the two photos.

Joe


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

No one has a set of anything JL with AFX mount? I was looking forward seeing all the goodies.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> No one has a set of anything JL with AFX mount? I was looking forward seeing all the goodies.


I have just about every pullback (missing a couple AFX style Corvette variations - there are 24 in all, three colors in 8 variations), and I do have every slot car produced by JL. But taking a picture is impossible because as I mentioned, the cars are in the display case by release, not by model. Plus the pullbacks are on their own shelves, seperate from the slots.

You are talking over 400 cars when you factor in pullbacks and slots. Pulling them out of the case to take photos is out of the question for me. I already had to move the entire cabinet once (13 shelves with about 80 cars each) when I sold my house and loading that cabinet is not something I want to do again if I can avoid it.

Joe


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Here are the 71 Camaro's. I am not sure if it is all of them. I stopped collecting all the iWheels about a year ago.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

like the Camaro's in the second picture.....thanks.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Grand the reason for pictures is so member can see all or most of the bodies done in one mold. Just like the way we have posted pictures of AFX cars done in the same mold. Pictures just work out so good for people that have not seen a car in one color or another. So if you ever want to dig one body mold out for pictures it would be great. Maybe a car with four or five variations/colors.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The little bit I know about JohnnyLightning I'm going to say there is a silver and gold chrome version of this car. When it comes to JL cars this one is purdy nice.

What am I missing? Don't tell me.......show me.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

RjAFX said:


> The little bit I know about JohnnyLightning I'm going to say there is a silver and gold chrome version of this car. When it comes to JL cars this one is purdy nice.
> 
> What am I missing? Don't tell me.......show me.


Another great body autoworld did that sits on the shelf unused. repaint IT.:thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Shelf, I wish I had a shelf. A couple 144 car display case is on the list when I get everything done on the track setup.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes there were a silver and gold along with a Pearl White (Lightning)


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry the pics didnt upload the first time


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

docsho said:


> Sorry the pics didnt upload the first time


I like that white one .... I'd make the white wheels and tires go away, just the way I am. The black with extra graphics is one I'd not mind having, when it comes to chrome cars.....not so much.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Found a white GN on ebay ..... $40 bucks, "maybe" with a fresh SG+ or SRT under it, otherwise, not.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Found another white one for $49 bucks......yikes.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the white cars were a limited edition so they get more $$ for them


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

60chevyjim said:


> the white cars were a limited edition so they get more $$ for them



Understand what they are, also understand they are JL cars and not worth half that to "me".


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I didn't know that anyone else made the buick grand nationals as a slot car ?
I don't bother much with afx type stuff myself. 
I like tjet type chassis with cool resin bodys of old hot rod type cars ..


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Jimbo I sold all my Vibes, and Model T's in favor of AFX back in the early to mid 90's. Early 96 everything was boxed up and put away till this past October. Took the junk out of the steamer trunk because my Grandauther kept asking to set up a track has fired me back up. Has gotten my Son, and his boys racing. Then a friend of mine wanted to test the waters.....he's hooked. My Wife is even racing slot cars.

Grand Nationals are only JL as far as I know. I just like that GN body even though it's not Aurora/Tomy AFX. I have a few JL bodies that my Son bought for me years ago.

Avoid ebay seller 410bassethound he is one rude puppy!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Wish we had more players in this thread. I know some of you have complete sets of a couple JL bodies if I did.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Come on ..... JohnnyLigthningGang.


----------

